# MEN!! Can't Live With 'Em & Can't *Legally* Shoot 'Em!



## Nobody (Apr 12, 2009)

DH does NOT stand for Dear Hubby in this post!! :biggrinangelA:


We had an argument a little while ago, and he's _actually pissed _because (he says) every time he asks what I want to
do or where I want to go, I say, IDK.
WELLLLLLL, that's because I said I wanna go campin'! His response? Have a good time! :wtf:
Me - I wanna have sex!
DH - I have a headache, backache, shoulder hurts, etc. WHO does it 7 days a week anyway?
Me - *shrug* IDK, I don't normally ask everyone how many times a week they have sex. But *I'd* like to give it a try!
(Must have something to do with turning 36, it's playing hell with my appetite!) 

-Weeks ago- Honey, I wanna go play mini-golf & race the go karts!
Mmm'k
....waiting... heck I could go GRAY waiting...

FOURTH of JULY - 9 O'CLOCK AT NIGHT - we park *near* a mini-golf, batting cage, go kart track to watch the fireworks with the boys... he starts jumping up & down like a 2 year old... Hon! Let's go race go karts, c'mon huh huh huh? :scratchhead:

BUT!
Me - Whatta you wanna do today?
DH - IDK
Me - Whatta you wanna do tomorrow?
DH - IDK
Me - Whatta you wanna do this weekend?
DH - IDK
Me - Whatta you wanna do for your birthday/father's day/4th of July/ insert ANY other day here
DH - IDK

HIS interpretation of IDK what I want to do means, he can't possibly come up with anything to do on his own, suggest that we do together, or just say c'mon we're doing this, he's just lost and can't seem to please me no matter what he does! Is he even for real??
MY interpretation of IDK what I want to do means, if I don't give him specific details of what he's going to do, he has no intention of removing himself from the current NASCAR race, or he plans on picking up the fishing pole at some point & walking across the street to cast for a while because we all know that's all that he's going to do and I'm free to curl up in the chair & read a book! 


(almost every!) Sunday morning:
DH: Are you hungry?
Me: No, not really
DH: You want me to make you breakfast?
Me: No, thanks!
DH: I'll make you eggs & bacon!?
Me: Nah, not hungry.
DH: I'll make you anything you want!!
Me: *gritting my teeth* I really don't want anything, I'm not hungry!
DH: *pouts, kicking his feet as he walks away* Ok, fine!


What do you want for dinner? I dunno. What do _you _want? I dunno. What do you feel like? I dunno. What do _you _feel like? I dunno.
This is nearly a nightly conversation around here. Sometimes we even start it the night before!!
He usually starts dinner most nights during the week because he gets home from work before I do.
He'll call me when he gets home & start the dinner rendition of Who's on First! Are you kidding me? Just find something & start cooking, there's food in there! How do you think I did it for all these years when I was home/home before you?!?


Yeah yeah, I know this isn't so serious - thought I'd share how idiotic we can be sometimes! 
But Men for real, is he freaking kidding me??


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

In my mid 30's, I was more horney and enjoyed sex more than anytime in my life. I'm glad too I was single as I was more able to enjoy my sex life and I did... fully.
I agree it would be terrible married to a man who was not very sexual during that time, all I can suggest is that you may try having sex WHILE CAMPING and during the things he wants to do...
if you go do some of the things he wants to do sometimes ( fishing, watching nascar, etc) , it may help him be more in the mood for sex.
Far as cooking, you have options....
to order out, buy pizza, cook a whole pot of something and freeze in smaller containers for dinner. It's easy to get and find food, harder to find a good lover 
lol
Here is a secret in dealing with men... they are easily flattered.
Tell him how great he is and he will want to please you in everyway he can.
You have to know how to talk to a man, and when you figure it out.... he will do whatever you want, happily.
Some women would be very happy to have a man cook for them. You should like that he wants to do things for you,,, he maybe trying to show you he cares in his own way by cooking for you and asking you what to cook.
Men are men, they are not women and they do not think like women. Men are supposed to be different than women, God made them that way. You just have not figured out how to best utitlize what you have.


----------



## Nobody (Apr 12, 2009)

Preso - we've been together for almost 20 years, I've got him figured out for the most part :lol:
We've always gone fishing together, we watch the races together (I've recently withdrawn from that tho), we've rebuilt engines and cars together, he drove a stock for 5 or 6 years, *I* was his pitcrew, the list goes onnnnnnn. I was just curious as to where the indecisiveness and reverting to acting like a 5 year old on occasion comes in to play after all this time! Maybe it's just a "man thing"?!


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

yeah could be. my husband gets goofy at certain times like about sports 

and his truck. 
My husband is not indescive though.


----------

